# New Tires



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I run 2 Sets on my STi, 18" summer rubber, and 17" Toyo Garit KX. They are great in the winter, but quite expensive.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I Can see you need 2 sets up there.. I was in Revelstoke last season, 4 days...amazing place, even if the mountain was dirt half way up. Here I can get away with AS tires...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuck you guys with you Subarus! :thumbsup: Would love to get one...as of now, I have summer tires on my car..:thumbsdown:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Exactly what I was gonna say Muki.
I'm trying to get my hands on an Outback, but it's harder then I thought.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol! And get one then!



Muki said:


> Fuck you guys with you Subarus! :thumbsup: Would love to get one...as of now, I have summer tires on my car..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Subaru should pay this forum for all the free advertising it gets :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Got them...now all I need is a good dump.... it's Still September uh?



Willy36 said:


> Subaru should pay this forum for all the free advertising it gets :laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll throw in here that I just got myself a scoobytruck (Baja) with a 2.5L turbo-charged boxer and only 52K miles. :laugh:

Winter. I am ready.

This time.

Finally...... :dunno:

Had to say bye to my baby Honda to afford it tho.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Always liked the Bajia...looks perfect for sports and snow trips, and you see really few of them around. 52K is nothing, I'm at 88K and the car goes better than ever.



MunkySpunk said:


> I'll throw in here that I just got myself a scoobytruck (Baja) with a 2.5L turbo-charged boxer and only 52K miles. :laugh:
> 
> Winter. I am ready.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to note, not be be derogatory, but around these parts the suby wagons are proudly driven by ladies for ladies...dykemobile. Usually the forrester...so guess you guys are safe.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a reason they call the Lesbaru's...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL! I heard that...too funny. I don't see many women driving WRXs thou....oh wait..there's one at my climbing gym..but she's no ****...I'm sure..



killclimbz said:


> There is a reason they call the Lesbaru's...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Always liked the Bajia...looks perfect for sports and snow trips, and you see really few of them around. 52K is nothing, I'm at 88K and the car goes better than ever.


It never really sold well. :dunno: 

At any rate, I love mine. I made sure the one I got had a roof rack. 

The powerplant gives it some pretty serious cajones for its size too. :thumbsup:


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just to note, not be be derogatory, but around these parts the suby wagons are proudly driven by ladies for ladies...dykemobile. Usually the forrester...so guess you guys are safe.


I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body


....that old gag


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

HAHAHA different tires for winter, I have a whole different truck


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

what truck you got?



JeffreyCH said:


> HAHAHA different tires for winter, I have a whole different truck


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

For summer I drive a Dodge dakota, and winter I have a 3/4 ton Silverado. I do drive the Chevy in the summer once in awhile if I have to haul something my Dakota can't handle. My Dodge is a 4x4 also, but it sits low and gets high centered on the wind driven drifts we get around here. My Chevy is lifted 2" and running 33x12.50's(BFG AT's) so if it gets high centered I had no business driving around to start out with lol.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Apples and Oranges. That's like a helicopter pilot calling out your truck because it can't fly. :dunno:

Show me a Subaru that's intended to replace a heavy duty pickup and I'll show you a figment of your imagination.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> First off! you just worry about new tires for your car. Cause we aint pushing your sorry ass out of a driveway or up a small hill:laugh:


Even with all the shitty tire problems, I had the skills to stay on the road the whole time. :laugh:


> When driving in Winter tires are important! But then again so is being a conscience driver.


Case in point.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm a Mazda fan as I own a 09 Mazdaspeed 3. It's not going to beat a STI/EVO but it'll definitely keep up with them!

Anyways, I do think Subaru's are pretty damn amazing, just watch!

YouTube - Subaru Pulling Truck out of Snow up Hill!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey now...didn't mean to start a car-war!
Trucks are big and reliable...but they drive like..a truck..I like a more nimble and fast car, AWD is plenty for the conditions I have here...besides if there's so much snow that I have no clearance the road is closed anyway. I can still remember the FURIOUS face of 3 yellow spanking new HMVV1 drivers when they got stopped by CALTRANS DESPITE their huge weel and clearance...when the road is closed for everybody, no matter what you drive.

Besides a Low Center
of Gravity helps in pretty much any turn...snow or not


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> no war going on here; I am certainly not saying one is "better" than the other. Its all about personal choice as well as choosing the right tool for the job.
> 
> Hahahah....HMVV1 drivers..... When I was in Arizona, the off road clubs that all drove Jeeps had bumper stickers on their rigs that read "Hummer Recovery Vehicle".....:laugh:
> 
> Screw Caltrans......Here is what I want for serious "go anywhere firepower":


I am going to buy that sticker for my Jeep when I find one cheap :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> I'll throw in here that I just got myself a scoobytruck (Baja) with a 2.5L turbo-charged boxer and only 52K miles. :laugh:
> 
> Winter. I am ready.
> 
> ...


What kind of Honda did you have?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> They make their shitty comments about large 4X4 trucks and act all smug, but when their ass is stuck in deep snow which exceeds their Subie`s clearance, they come running to us asking for help..... Spend some time in the Portland area and watch how these ass hats drive on the freeway; you will see the correlation between Subaru and douche nozzle.....:laugh:


And we solve this by making shitty comments about subarus and acting all smug in return? :laugh:


Muki said:


> What kind of Honda did you have?


97 del Sol DOHC VTEC with a mere 50K miles on it. Such a lovely specimen.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

check MY freaking ride 



















STI TRAX










Snowolf said:


> no war going on here; I am certainly not saying one is "better" than the other. Its all about personal choice as well as choosing the right tool for the job.
> 
> Hahahah....HMVV1 drivers..... When I was in Arizona, the off road clubs that all drove Jeeps had bumper stickers on their rigs that read "Hummer Recovery Vehicle".....:laugh:
> 
> Screw Caltrans......Here is what I want for serious "go anywhere firepower":


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just needling you... christ. :dunno:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i want a baja- sucks they stopped production. i really like my moms new accord crosstour though.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bajas are fugly. Approximately 3000 pounds too much plastic :laugh:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> Bajas are fugly. Approximately 3000 pounds too much plastic :laugh:


Convenience > Looks


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

2006 SUBARU BAJA 4dr Sport Manual Specs, Reviews, Pictures, Ratings, Options, Colors & More



SPAZ said:


> i want a baja- sucks they stopped production. i really like my moms new accord crosstour though.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> i want a baja- sucks they stopped production. i really like my moms new accord crosstour though.


I just got the JVC KW-AVX820 in, Infinity tri-ax in the rear doors, Infinity components in the front, foam baffles, a Kenwood class D amp, plenty of dynamat in the door, and a PS2 slim installation finished up. 

Next project is to finish the mostly-done hard bed-cover, spark plugs, O2 sensor, and wire the PS2 to run from the vehicle's DC so I don't need an inverter. 


pawlo said:


> 2006 SUBARU BAJA 4dr Sport Manual Specs, Reviews, Pictures, Ratings, Options, Colors & More


5-speed 2.5L Turbo FTMFW. My scoobytruck's got some niiiiice pickup for a factory job of its size.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

thugit said:


> Convenience > Looks


Eh, I agree, but an STi's gonna get you the same thing only faster, and buying used, probably around the same price.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

pawlo said:


> 52K is nothing, I'm at 88K and the car goes better than ever.


160K on my RU bitches. fuckers run forever. i dont put anything special on as far as tires go. standard all season stuff and you still cant stop the thing. yes this forum gets plenty of subaru love...for good reason.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

if you cant get a Subaru i would recommend the FJ :thumbsup:
The Mule - MountainMan's Build - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> Eh, I agree, but an STi's gonna get you the same thing only faster, and buying used, probably around the same price.


Lemme know when you haul 2 cubic yards of bulk mulch in your STi's hatchback and then use a garden hose to clean the grime out, guy who agrees that convenience > looks. :laugh:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The answer is two vechiles.

A 4x4 pickup and a Subaru.

Subaru is the daily driver up the hill 99% of the time. 

Pickup at home hauls the landscaping, construction materials, appliances, and tows the boat. For those few days a season you need ground clearence, take that 4x4 gas hog on a powder run.

Tires?


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

T.J. said:


> 160K on my RU bitches. fuckers run forever. i dont put anything special on as far as tires go. standard all season stuff and you still cant stop the thing. yes this forum gets plenty of subaru love...for good reason.


Yeah but I've also noticed some Jeep hate and yet I have 2 friends with Jeeps that have 210k and 180k and they run great. I don't get it :dunno: I think Subies are great cars, but there seem to be some people here that think they're the ONLY cars :laugh:



MountainManCO said:


> if you cant get a Subaru i would recommend the FJ :thumbsup:
> The Mule - MountainMan's Build - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum


New FJ's :thumbsdown: Old FJ40's and FJ60's :thumbsup:



MunkySpunk said:


> Lemme know when you haul 2 cubic yards of bulk mulch in your STi's hatchback and then use a garden hose to clean the grime out, guy who agrees that convenience > looks. :laugh:


I thought we were talking snowboarding convenience  You wanna haul bulk mulch, get a pickup.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> I thought we were talking snowboarding convenience  You wanna haul bulk mulch, get a pickup.


I agree, dropping $10,000 - $30,000 I don't have on a pickup would be more convenient than wasting my money on a less expensive dual purpose vehicle that uses a shitload less gas. Pure logic.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> I agree, dropping $10,000 - $30,000 I don't have on a pickup would be more convenient than wasting my money on a less expensive dual purpose vehicle that uses a shitload less gas. Pure logic.


:thumbsup:

10char


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Not at all...I had an Audi A4 before, I like the subie better. I don't care about the luxury and heated seats, but I have a 230 HP AWD car at a very affordabler price, and spare parts don't cost you a kidney. 





Willy36 said:


> Yeah but I've also noticed some Jeep hate and yet I have 2 friends with Jeeps that have 210k and 180k and they run great. I don't get it :dunno: I think Subies are great cars, but there seem to be some people here that think they're the ONLY cars :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> I agree, dropping $10,000 - $30,000 I don't have on a pickup would be more convenient than wasting my money on a less expensive dual purpose vehicle that uses a shitload less gas. Pure logic.


You could get a used Tacoma for like $2,000 :dunno: Those 4-cylinders sip it.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

pawlo said:


> Not at all...I had an Audi A4 before, I like the subie better. I don't care about the luxury and heated seats, but I have a 230 HP AWD car at a very affordabler price, and spare parts don't cost you a kidney.


Wasn't directed at you, sorry if it seemed that way. Like I said, they're great cars :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem at all man, we're talking...I climb a lot too...they are very popular as climbers cars, they can take a beating 
Is it freaking SNOWING yet?

ok, back to angry snowboarder to watch one more movie...this season I'm feeling it waayyyy early. It's getting worse!



Willy36 said:


> Wasn't directed at you, sorry if it seemed that way. Like I said, they're great cars :thumbsup:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> Eh, I agree, but an STi's gonna get you the same thing only faster, and buying used, probably around the same price.


Find me an STi for the same price as a Baja and I'll bring you Bigfoot.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Not at all...I had an Audi A4 before, I like the subie better. I don't care about the luxury and heated seats, but I have a 230 HP AWD car at a very affordabler price, and spare parts don't cost you a kidney.


Honestly, I wouldn't get a German car used. If I had to get one, shit better come with the mack-daddy of all warranties. And if I'm getting a German car new, I'm still going to get the mack-daddy of all warranties, and read all the fine prints as to what will, and what won't void the warranty. 

They sure look nice, drive nice, and has that special "German-inspired" designed to their cars, but they are maintenance nightmares.



Willy36 said:


> You could get a used Tacoma for like $2,000 :dunno: Those 4-cylinders sip it.


:thumbsup: on the Tacoma, Top Gear has already shown that they're indestructible.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> You could get a used Tacoma for like $2,000 :dunno: Those 4-cylinders sip it.


Have you actually searched craigslist lately? What Tacoma are you talking about? The only Tacoma you're going to find for $2K has a regular cab with 180K miles, burns oil like it's gas, needs a new tranny, new tires, new engine, new body, new interior, new eletrical and new HVAC.

So, the STi gives you the same thing as a Baja for the same price (You're either getting ripped off on your Bajas or finding great WRX prices)? 

In fact, it's so much the same thing that an equivalent STi costs at least $3000 more. 

So to do it your way, I'd be shelling out more money for an STi plus I'd I'd only have to spend yet several thousand more dollars to get a separate truck so I can haul modest loads. Am I getting this whole same-thing-for-the-same-price thing down yet? :laugh:

Here, I got a better idea. Since you seem to have it all figured out, you could send me the money for a second vehicle, it's registration, title fee, sales tax, insurance, and gas and THEN you can tell me the Baja is the wrong vehicle for my lifestyle (which you don't know from jack) all you want. :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm not saying subarus are the only cars out there. i personally love my suby. some people have had good luck with jeeps. I had a jeep and had nothing but problems, but i'd probably still buy another one. i figure it was just the one i had. audis and other euros certainly are nice...if you can keep them running. i've had countless VWs and have nothing but problems with all of them. i hated the FJs when they came out but they really grew on me.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:dunno:

I agree.

Scoobies are hardly the only cars out there. I gave up my Honda for the Baja, my wife's got a Toyota, and I'll swear by Honda until the day I die. The Baja was just the best choice for me and what we needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

We have a jeep TJ and an outback and both are great cars, both last a really long time and can handle the snow well.

That being said, are we going to talk about tires or what?


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Have you actually searched craigslist lately? What Tacoma are you talking about? The only Tacoma you're going to find for $2K has a regular cab with 180K miles, burns oil like it's gas, needs a new tranny, new tires, new engine, new body, new interior, new eletrical and new HVAC.
> 
> So, the STi gives you the same thing as a Baja for the same price (You're either getting ripped off on your Bajas or finding great WRX prices)?
> 
> ...


It was a general statement brah, chill out. You need a J. :laugh:


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

so what winter tires, if at all, do you guys recommend for scoobydoos? I have some all seasons on my outback, but they are untested as of yet in the snow. I love the grip the winter tires give in the snow, but I'm not sure if they're worth the extra cost in a subaroo?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> It was a general statement brah, chill out. You need a J. :laugh:


Yes, brah, I'm getting so worked up over a forum post that I'm uhh... typing with hard finger falls, brah. That'll learn you, brah. 

Hang loose, steez, shred, extreme etc..etc.. brah. :thumbsup:


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

enough with the fucking brahs.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Yes, brah, I'm getting so worked up over a forum post that I'm uhh... typing with hard finger falls, brah. That'll learn you, brah.
> 
> Hang loose, steez, shred, extreme etc..etc.. brah. :thumbsup:


lawls. if you think i really say brah, you really do need a j.


----------

